# Sadhguru Jaggi Vasudev



## Anoop (Apr 30, 2006)

Recently on the astha channel ( health channel that comes worldwide), i watched this programmed that was about a sadhguru who reminds me of a sikh guru. He looked so inspiring, he talked about divine, the mind, ego, soul, and he answered questions in english, but its like hes teaching what sikhism is. He preches about the divinity, and truth, and how should it be experienced. Would Sikhism support his views?


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 1, 2006)

Gurfateh

The desiple of this Guru will be his Sikhs.

But we are Gursikhs ie follower of God GURU and one with the same and even ourself enjoy the status of Guru.

As Sikh we need to respect the Gurus of other faiths and see God in them also.


----------



## Anoop (May 1, 2006)

whats a sadhguru ... how is it different to guru?


----------



## kds1980 (May 1, 2006)

anoop ji in india many sadhus sants preach what is written in sikhism.
the only difference is they say that they are the gurus while we beleive that guru granth sahib is the living guru.


----------



## drkhalsa (May 1, 2006)

Dear All


As I ahve recently known him , he is yoga teacher . He is educated highly articulate in english and is teaching peopl spirtuality starting with Yoga .I have seen a vedio of him speaking in  world economic forum where he refered God As Eternal and formless one .He is founder of Isha Foundation

Well I dont know how he is infact., I mean whether genuine giude or Fraud but still as I believe we should not disrespect any body as he could have something beautiful to offer to this world . About his relation to sikhism , I have,nt found any .


Still I would recomend that if any body who wants to follow the path of Yoga and is following Sikh path of spirtuality then he should better go for Yogi Bhajan Ji's Kundlani Yoga



Jatinder Singh


----------

